# TCP Stream auslesen



## neumi (7. Sep 2006)

HI

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe jemand kann mir ein Tipp geben.

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben welches strings per Server-Client Verbindung übersendet.
Das Klapt ja auch alles wunderschön.

Aber jetzt soll ich aus dem TCP/IP Stream bestimmte Daten auslesen.

Aber Java ist ja nun so kompfortablel das es die kompletten Schichten(TCP/IP) erledigt und nur die Anwenderschicht, also da wo die strings übersendet werden variabel ist wenn man ein DataInputStream benutzt.

Nun endlich meine frage:

Gibt es irgendeine Klasse mit der man den Stream auslesen kann, mit allen 4 Schichten des TCP/IP Streams.
So das ich am ende das ganze TCP/IP Protokoll bekomme.

Ich hoffe jemand versteht mein Problem und kann mir helfen, oder ein link geben.


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Sep 2006)

Schau dir mal 
das: http://www.savarese.org/software/rocksaw/index.html
und das: http://www.savarese.org/software/vserv-tcpip/index.html
an.


----------



## neumi (8. Sep 2006)

Erstmal vielen Dank ich werds mal übers Wochenende probieren ob es damit geht


----------



## neumi (11. Sep 2006)

habs mal gecheckt und bin auch mit den einzelnen funktionen auch sehr zufrieden, ABER der Quelltext erwartert das man ein TCP Paket hat und dieses dann bearbeiten bzw. auslesen kann. Mein Problem ist aber immer noch das ich kein Paket habe geschweige denn das ich eins bekomme was ich dann das Programm geben kann. Vielleicht stell ich mich auch einfach nur doof an, aber ohne TCP Paket kann ich es nicht auslesen. 
Java gibt mir nur halt den String zurück und nicht das ganze Protokoll.


----------



## neumi (13. Sep 2006)

genau ein tcp ip dump wäre optimal


----------



## zubi (13. Sep 2006)

Meinste sowas wie das?


----------



## Pulvertoastman (13. Sep 2006)

siehe auch
http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?t=3808


----------



## neumi (18. Sep 2006)

Jo ich hab aufgegeben(aus zeitmangel) , seid nicht sauer aber das einzige was wirklich geht sind RAW sockets und die werden so wie ich verstanden habt von windows 2000 an gebloggt. und java bietet in der hinsicht garnichts. Ausserdem ist der TCP Dump zu erstellen mit zig klassen verbunden die irgendwie alle was komisches tun aber irgendwie nix richtig (oder ich stell mich zu dumm an). ausserdem fängt es schon mit den einbinden von libiraries an die erstmal gebloggt werden

Die letzten tage waren sehr lusig, ich habe viel neue exception kenngelernt, vielleicht treff ich mich nochmal mit der einen oder der anderen exception.


----------

